# HOW TO EDIT .EXE FILES



## israramrelia (Sep 12, 2004)

I wanted to know if anybody can tell me tht are there any softwares available ti edit .exe files.


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Sep 12, 2004)

Shure there is a lot of ways to edit an exe file but what do you want to edit? if you want to change some strings only then any debugger will do even visual studio will do it but if you want to alte some opcode etc then firstly it is not that easy and you need a disassembler for that there are a lot of such tools on the net just search for it and by the way i would suggest you to use a search engine called teoma i find it has a better hit ratio when it comes to tecnical things.


----------



## sujithtom (Sep 12, 2004)

Try the hard way 
Use Hexedit to edit the .exe files. You must know exe file structure and Hexadecimal coding


----------



## JAK (Sep 12, 2004)

If Resources are the only thing that u wish to edit then use..

Reshacker
Restuner
PEexplorer...

.....


----------



## #/bin/sh (Sep 13, 2004)

Hexedit


----------



## aadipa (Sep 13, 2004)

Resource Hacker - edits PE files for resources (built in images etc)
HackMan - This is another hex editor. U also get its disassembler, donno how much it helps


----------



## hansraj (Mar 5, 2005)

*Where do i get info about disassembly?*

i want some stuff- like white paper/other literature etc on disassembly.  can any one tell me where can i get them?


----------



## PunjabiMunda (Mar 5, 2005)

Is it like asking how to do cracking ? 
wel u can do it by HExedit if u want to know which thing u what to edit then use Softice  .. 
__________________________________________________________
 *www.danasoft.com/sig/SPORK.jpg


----------



## Charley (Mar 5, 2005)

*www.heaventools.com/


----------

